# Tiger Woods says he won't be fully healed until 2010



## NikosCC (Oct 6, 2008)

> — Tiger Woods says football players who have the kind of knee surgery that ended his season usually are not at their best for two years.
> 
> ``Luckily, I don't play football,'' Woods said Monday.
> 
> ...


Source-Tiger Woods says he won't be fully healed until 2010 | Tours & News | Golf.com


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Tiger at 85% fit is still a scary thought it will be interesting to watch his come back


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

Tiger has said that he hasn't been pain free since 1995 or something. He'll adapt to this injury and prove that he's better than everyone else even with only 1 good leg.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

give him half a good leg and a walking stick to lean on and he'll still win.


----------



## ArchieFan10 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hahaha.

I love Tiger Woods. He is so talented and a fantastic golfer. I always watch him on the tv.


----------

